

Ask HN: How many people actually got something from Kickstarter projects? - danielschonfeld

I pledged my money for Pebble, and while the work they have done is amazing, it is simply too long since pledge to the shelf.<p>Has your experience with Kickstarter projects been different?  Did anybody receive any goods so far?
======
sbuccini
I've actually had a lot of success with my Kickstarter projects thus far. One
just came in today, and I'm very satisfied. So far I'm 7/10, with 3 projects
currently pending.

Here's what I've backed, and how they've turned out:

 _Successful_

* Sunski Sunglasses - A resounding success. Just got my pair today, and the item was exactly as described. The glasses, packaging, and design is all top-notch

* Wear You Live - A local company (for me at least) that used the money to purchase the initial equipment. I received all items promptly and on schedule.

* Cowboy Comb - Not as ambitious (they just wanted enough interest to make producing the combs profitable) but I got my item quickly and exactly as described.

* Freaker USA - Upgraded coozies. Another project that is putting people in my area to work, plus the updates were hilarious. I got my items exactly as described and on time.

* The Jay DeMerrit Story - Used the Kickstarter campaign to build buzz and raise funds for additional footage. Ended up getting the film a few months later.

 _Pending_

* Castle Story - A Minecraft-esque strategy game. They've released alpha, and while I haven't played it, they've been really good about updating me and I think they're actually going to ship this game...eventually.

* Fight for Space - A movie currently in production, but they seem to be making solid headway. I honestly have no idea how this one is going to turn out.

* Code Hero - This is the one all the buzz has been about recently, but apparently they've been actually making progress.

------
1123581321
I've received all of mine but one, and it's a recent backing. I mostly back
board games by people who only need pre-order money for printing and art
finishing. Most raised between 120% and 300% of their modest goals.

It seems to me that the easiest way to avoid getting burned is to not back a
"game-changing" hardware product or a six-figure software product. I am of
course glad people attempt these kinds of projects.

------
gadders
Iron Buds (durable in-ear headphones) - creation of the items took longer than
most people expected, communication was OK, and the items were delivered as
designed.

